# When does the rut actually start?



## jworster08 (Jan 16, 2008)

Just curious but when does the rut actually start? I'm hunting the west side of the state for the first time and back on the east side things were always messed up with hunting pressure. I'm eager for the rut to start because I see the same group of does everyday at five o'clock and then right after shooting light a nice ten point comes walking it. He's mine when the rut starts i know it.


----------



## mathews_583 (Apr 26, 2006)

I saw a buck hot on a doe on opening night, so I beleive what you actually want to know is when is peak rut? 

Your best bet is to put a lot of time in the woods oct- 31 till gun season.

Good luck with that 10 point.


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

The DNR will post the time they feel will most benefit the deer and sportsman. Keep an eye on the evening news for the results.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Check the 2008 Michigan Deer Hunting Guide from the DNR. There is a rut calender in there. It's very helpful for determining what days are best to be in the woods.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

jworster08 said:


> Just curious but when does the rut actually start? I'm hunting the west side of the state for the first time and back on the east side things were always messed up with hunting pressure. I'm eager for the rut to start because I see the same group of does everyday at five o'clock and then right after shooting light a nice ten point comes walking it. He's mine when the rut starts i know it.


Daytime buck activity usually begins to gradually increase beginning around October 23rd. Late October through the first 10 days of November is usually the period of optimal daytime buck movement. We're roughly two weeks away from the beginning of prime time for archery season buck hunting.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rut was labor day weekend...unfortunately I had a softball tournament...:rant:

Missed it again!


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

srconnell22 said:


> Rut was labor day weekend...unfortunately I had a softball tournament...:rant:
> 
> Missed it again!


I know I was fishing!!!!
maybe next year!:evil:


----------

